# Parts diagram for craftsman 71-52538-5 two stage



## Dmechis (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi all new here but looks like the place to get the help I need. 
Have a old craftsman that has been working great but my auger belt disintegrated and when I contact parts company for a replacement no one has info on my model. Can anyone help. If I could get a parts diagram and part numbers I can keep my machine going. Thanks in advance for reading my post. 
PS should I have posted in the repair section?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Dmechis Any chance you're in Canada ?

I wasn't able to pull up anything on your 71-52538-5

In most cases the auger belt is going to be an inch or so smaller than the drive belt. There are some variables to that but if no one else can come up with something you might try reading your ground drive belt and see if you can get a number off it and using that to get it's length try buying a couple belts smaller and do trial and error.
Or take some string and use that to get a guesstimate of length. Width will likely be 1/2" (4L) or less likely 3/8" (3L).

.


----------



## Dmechis (Jan 26, 2020)

Can't figure out why the model does not come up anywhere. I wanted to do some work on it in the spring but if I can't order parts I will.need to junk it but it does it a great job.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Assuming it's older maybe if you add a few pictures someone here will recognize it by another brand name that has an easier to find manual. But, to get you going.

Tricks I use to measure out a belt with little or no info are old lawn tractor belts. I have a few different widths (5/8,1/2, 3/8) and they are are way too long, but just make one cut. They easily fit right on the pulleys and inside the idlers, clamp down the handle for the auger and mark where the end meets the left over length. Take the belt out and measure the marked length. Usually gets you very close. 

For doing the auger drive, make sure you are not measuring around the outside of any brake assembly:wink2:


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Good morning and welcome.
I have worked on a couple of the mysterious 71 model machines this year, Craftsman II, made in Canada.
I use this site to look at parts diagrams for older Craftsman II machines, and although they may be a 950........ model, have found many of the parts are the same.
Hope this helps.

https://www.partsbay.ca/sears-parts-diagrams.html


Oh, and before someone asks, yes I also purchase parts from here. Good pricing, and prompt shipping.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Any chance you're in Canada ?.


Is this a Canadian machine ?


.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I think that is an engine identification number rather than the Model number of the machine. 
Google had got me numbers that were close..they were engine numbers
Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Actually th 71 may part of the model number. I just completed repairing a Tecumseh powered Craftsman II, Model Number 71-52490-4, Serial Number 400954 4298.
Tecumseh HMSK 100 159212T.
The one I just repaired was sold by the local Sears Store approximately 12 years ago, to a lady who made the original purchase.
What I have noticed about all of these machines are that the stickers all are in English and German (I believe).
I am in Canada (Northern BC) and have seen 5 or 6 of these machines this year, plus have a couple in my parts collection.
I have discovered they are very similar to the 950 series machines sold in Canada, and frequently use the engine and chute size for cross reference. 
When working on Craftsman machines, I frequently have to determine if they were Noma, Murray, Briggs, Briggs/Murray/Husqvarna and of course some are MTD. 
When Sears went out of business in Canada, a lot of the service info went into a deep dark hole. Some is still out there, but with companies changing, being bought out and such..there continue to be mysteries.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

*Info*



Dmechis said:


> Can't figure out why the model does not come up anywhere. I wanted to do some work on it in the spring but if I can't order parts I will.need to junk it but it does it a great job.


Have you had a chance to look at the site I suggested?
If you have more info, such as if it is a 5/25, 10/30 (usually marked on the chute, I might be able to steer you a bit closer. Depending on the chute size (10 or 12 inch) and the auger pulley, most belts are common. Engine size may impact the drive belt, but most are common.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

Did you find a belt. Someone left that same blower at our scrap dumpster. Auger belt was laying loose. Number on it 724801 is murray and crosses to 585416MA 1/2 x38


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

for a heads up guys!! the OP has been MIA since 01/26/20, he made two posts and gone.


----------

